# Force on cutting tool شرح ؟



## ::Ahmed:: (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.

محتاج كتاب أو شرح عن القوى المؤثرة على أدوات القطع ( orthogonal و oblique )، بالعربي أو بالإنجليزي.

وشكراً


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
لدي بحث منشور عن تاثير قوى القطع وشروط القطع على قلم ماكنة الخراطة من نوع _ اما المحضرات فموجودة في اي كتاب ، في مصر كتاب جميل اسمة تكنولوجيا هتدسة الانتاج وتصميم العدد طبعة 1979 للدكتور (عباس)


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لم اسنلم الرد وانا على استعداد للمساعدة -مع التقدير


----------



## ناصر السيد محمد (2 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------

